# FITA Nationals



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

*Windy?*

Who told you it was windy? Those were gale force winds blowing out there, you darn near had to aim at the next butt over just to hit your own, I had my bow canted a full bubble over and still had to aim off the gold, especially after lunch. This should definately make things interesting this week.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Sean Wyatt has been kind enough to post some updates on our Maritime website at: Archery for All

Hopefully it will die down but the forecast doesn't look good. Good luck to all it looks like you're going to need it....

Cheers,


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

can we get any score updates? 
interested to see how the comp. men are doing as well as the disabled comp. men. 

good luck everyone thats there!

Allan


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.fcachamps2007.org/index.htm

I'm pretty sure you can see the scores under the "results" section on this page.


----------



## Gary M12 (Aug 10, 2007)

"I shot a 9 once in '03, then switched to Bowtech... Haven't Since!!!"

Hey Al...........You should change this :wink:

Gary


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*only shot a 9 once*

So you've only shot a 9 once, that's brutal.. are they that bad?

Gilles




Gary M12 said:


> "I shot a 9 once in '03, then switched to Bowtech... Haven't Since!!!"
> 
> Hey Al...........You should change this :wink:
> 
> Gary


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Oh Gary,

still Jealous that your bow doesn't shoot as nice as mine... thats ok, i can only imagine how much it must hurt when a guy comes out to his 1st 3d in 5 years and beats you..... i'd be jealous of his bow too! :tongue: :win


It looks like we've got a close race in the early goings of the comp. mens.
should be interesting to see how that ends up.

Allan


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Viper04 said:


> http://www.fcachamps2007.org/index.htm
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can see the scores under the "results" section on this page.


Thanks for the link!

You go Scott! Take the big boys down...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

more wind to play today, no big numbers of course, Kevin T with 1334, D with 1326 with a miss at 30m


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> more wind to play today, no big numbers of course, Kevin T with 1334, D with 1326 with a miss at 30m


Tell more why did he miss


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

You should want to know how he hit... not how he missed..... bad mental imagery.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

H.M. Murdock said:


> Tell more why did he miss



I am sure he metioned something about a small rip in the space time continuem causing him to think the target on the left was his but he was in the wrong timeline whe he shot it.


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

You really have to shoot just ahead of the target as it is moving.

Those moving targets get me everytime. :wink:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*This just in*

Anderson Cooper (ac360) just interrupted Larry King during his interview with Pricella Presley on the 30 anniversary of the kings death to announce that Dietmar had shot a zero..

amazing! I couldn't believe what I was seeing..

Gilles


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

A strange list of events this week for sure, Another wrestler dead, bad products coming from China, a total Cabinet shuffle on Parliament Hill and now Dietmar missing a target!!!! 

WHAT NEXT???? 

What is the world coming too!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

congrats to kevin T for deing able to hit the target 144 times in a row:wink:a win is still a win

on to match play.

Reed


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Not quite, there is still another full Fita left over the next two days to play  

Rain and Thundershowers in the forecast for this morning......... boy am I glad I'm working this week


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

ontario moose said:


> Anderson Cooper (ac360) just interrupted Larry King during his interview with Pricella Presley on the 30 anniversary of the kings death to announce that Dietmar had shot a zero..
> 
> amazing! I couldn't believe what I was seeing..
> 
> Gilles


Larry King, really???? Geez that's more air time than he got for his win in Germany.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Grey Eagle said:


> Larry King, really???? Geez that's more air time than he got for his win in Germany.



yea but he did not miss, :wink:that is the new worthy stuff. the big question would be what if it was D misses and paris hilton goes back to jail, who would win that one:zip:

Reed


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Grey Eagle said:


> Not quite, there is still another full Fita left over the next two days to play
> 
> Rain and Thundershowers in the forecast for this morning......... boy am I glad I'm working this week


thats cool, you have to start small with the champ, chip away one piece at a time.

Reed


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*come on Scotty .....*

some impressive shooting there folks ..... Munro's kicking up a storm 

PintoJK


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't know about the rest of you guys but I'm very impress with the speed the scores are being posted on the touney's website and the FCA website. Even the bad old USA can't even come close for their Nationals:tongue: If anyone has access to the folks responsible for these quick posting, pass on my thanks:darkbeer:

Cheers,


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

NockOn said:


> I don't know about the rest of you guys but I'm very impress with the speed the scores are being posted on the touney's website and the FCA website. Even the bad old USA can't even come close for their Nationals:tongue: If anyone has access to the folks responsible for these quick posting, pass on my thanks:darkbeer:
> 
> Cheers,


yes they are very fast, A nice change to see.

A very well done to the event orginizers

Reed


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

NockOn said:


> I don't know about the rest of you guys but I'm very impress with the speed the scores are being posted on the touney's website and the FCA website. Even the bad old USA can't even come close for their Nationals:tongue: If anyone has access to the folks responsible for these quick posting, pass on my thanks:darkbeer:
> 
> Cheers,


Maybe the FCA web guys could give some advice to the NFAA guys for Louisville next year.... :zip:

Nice going to all the FCA web gurus! :thumbs_up


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Xslayer said:


> Maybe the FCA web guys could give some advice to the NFAA guys for Louisville next year.... :zip:
> 
> Nice going to all the FCA web gurus! :thumbs_up


Maybe FCA can sell the code from that scoring page to the NAA NFAA etc and raise money by consulting

Or could just put it here on AT and have the users fill in the blanks as they come in!:tongue:


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Hutnicks said:


> Or could just put it here on AT and have the users fill in the blanks as they come in!:tongue:



That's FUNNY!!! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Just got back from day 3 of the target champs, and I cannot believe that I shot worse than on day 1. The wind just does not let up, but no rain or thunderstorms (thank god). The Fred Usher Cup was today and Quebec, for the first time! won the Cup. It was an awesome team that they had, Norbert Murphy, M-P Beaudet & Camille Bouffard-Demers (I apologize for any spelling errors). I don't remember what the scores were but they slaughtered Manitoba, Kevin Tataryn, Rich Vogt & Candace McIntosh. Manitoba put up a good fight but they just couldn't overcome the 9 point advantage that QC had each end. Fun was had by all.
Whew, one more day of torture and then we have the Canada Cup (eliminations) on Saturday. I just wish the wind would die down a little, I think I've eaten half the target range with all the dust blowing around.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Fifi,
I believe you mean the FCA open. The Canada cup is being held here in Peg city on sept. long weekend.

Sad to hear MB lost today, but still proud of all of them for the effort they put in. i guess we'll just have to put another string of 5 together to make up for this year :wink::tongue:

hope the conditions get a little better for the next 2 days. Shoot well everyone!

Allan


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

FiFi forgot to mention that during lunch the wind was so strong that it blew most of the scopes and tripods over.... I mean it was crazy windy. Most of the arrows were flying sideways to the target. I am so glad I didn't shoot this one.

Have fun tomorrow


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

TeneX said:


> Fifi,
> I believe you mean the FCA open. The Canada cup is being held here in Peg city on sept. long weekend.
> 
> Sad to hear MB lost today, but still proud of all of them for the effort they put in. i guess we'll just have to put another string of 5 together to make up for this year :wink::tongue:
> ...


Yes,I meant the FCA Open, sorry about that.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

How about the Golf Report???:wink:


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

wow.
judging by the scores your not kidding about the wind! 
we've got 1400 shooters barely breaking 1300!! 
thats incredible, i don't envy you guys having to shoot in that wind. 

Somebody give my buddy Rob Cox a pat on the back for me! and Candace! keep rockin out guys!

Allan


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

pintojk said:


> some impressive shooting there folks ..... Munro's kicking up a storm
> 
> PintoJK


.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*cool pic Stash !!!*

heck with great pic's like that, you're in the wrong line of work 

PintoJK


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

so whats up, foggy and bigf have to go back to work and bail on the rest of the turny?

Reed


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*our favorite gal's in a tight race .....*

come on FiFi ..... we all know you can do it 

PintoJK


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Foggy and Tim Watts have headed off to Wisconsin to the big Mathews staff event. For what they're offering as prizes I don't think anyone would agree it's the right choice. After 18 hours each way in a car together, it's debatable if foggy will come back in one piece. Mild-mannered Tim has been holding in 35 years of agression, and this might just trigger it off. 

Big F I hear had another commitment, work/school related.

The men's recurve team is on their way to Beijing to shoot a pre-Olympic event.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Stash said:


> Mild-mannered Tim has been holding in 35 years of agression, and this might just trigger it off.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

What time does the shooting start and finish tomorrow? I wouldn't mind checking out the action.

Matt


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Stash said:


> Foggy and Tim Watts have headed off to Wisconsin to the big Mathews staff event. For what they're offering as prizes I don't think anyone would agree it's the right choice. After 18 hours each way in a car together, it's debatable if foggy will come back in one piece. Mild-mannered Tim has been holding in 35 years of agression, and this might just trigger it off.
> 
> Big F I hear had another commitment, work/school related.
> 
> The men's recurve team is on their way to Beijing to shoot a pre-Olympic event.


Thanks for the info. I was going to ask the question but now its been answered:wink: Anyone heard anything about Foghorn's tripod exploding? I heard something about a surveyors tripod exploding when it got knocked down by the wind. That thing is built like a tank. Goes to show what would happen to my Wal-mart special

Cheers,


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> What time does the shooting start and finish tomorrow? I wouldn't mind checking out the action.
> 
> Matt


According to the Schedule I was given, tomorrow's practice is at 9 and we start scoring at 10 - that should be just about the time the wind starts howling again. It should make for some interesting match play. I wonder how many are actually going to shoot. I know of a couple of people that have developed shoulder problems and have dropped out of the FCA Open already. I have to admit that I am not looking forward to it myself.

I am sorry, but I only have one set of results, and that's mine :smile: I am proud to say I tuffed it out and managed to hang on to the # 1 position. There was a lot of movement between second & third place, but I think from last look at the leader board, Ashley Wallace (AB) was second and Janick Tremblay (QC) was third.

I want to give out a high five to all the archers that were out there today, it wasn't easy especially after lunch (30m). Most of us were happy to have all arrows scoring, as there were some who missed 3 or more due to wind. I could hear some of the recurve women exclaiming, "well at least I kept them all on the paper!" You know it's a sad day when you are happy to keep your sight within the red, never mind trying to stay in the gold. At least we stayed out of the rain again.

Time for dinner & awards soon, I will try to keep track of who won what and post back here later, but maybe by then the results will be on the web.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

NockOn said:


> Thanks for the info. I was going to ask the question but now its been answered:wink: Anyone heard anything about Foghorn's tripod exploding? I heard something about a surveyors tripod exploding when it got knocked down by the wind. That thing is built like a tank. Goes to show what would happen to my Wal-mart special
> 
> Cheers,


I don't know about Foggy's tripod, but Sean's surveying tripod was bumped by another and went over and one of the feet came off (it was a little damaged before it came to the event), but I was still surprised to see it in the garbage can, thank god we didn't pay much for it.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

FiFi congrats on the win I know it was hard work I wish (maybe) I could have stayed but there is peace in the valley and I will shoot another day (Sun):set1_applaud:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Fifi, that must be the one I heard of. I only heard Surveyor's tripod and remember the old antique that dietmar shoots with so assume it was his

Congrats on first place. Also congrats are in order for all who shot this week. It sounds like the conditions were extreme. I guess it was a good year to decide to stay home after all:tongue:

Cheers,


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Full results are now available. http://www.fcachamps2007.org/


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Lotsa differences between the results on fca.ca and the host website, anyone know which set is correct?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

congrats to Candice Mac for winning and high score for the womens compound.

Reed


----------



## scrounger (Mar 13, 2007)

Too bad freekcurve Crispin shot only half of the leg: it looks like he could have an awesome score... 0,0,325,347: wow!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Anyone know who won the FCA Open for men and women?

Cheers,


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Mens-Compound-Kevin T
Recurve-Alex Mozar

Womens-Compound-Fiona McClean
-Recurve- MP Beaudet


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Thank's


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

FCA results are more accurate!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

I would have thought they should be the same, considering they came from the same source.


----------

